# a / i



## Brezen

Vítejte. 
Píšu, když zajímá mě jedna věc...
Učím se češtinu už pár let, však stale nevím, či existuje nějaky rozdĺ mezi "a" a "i" (jde mi samozřejmě o "and").
Osobně vždy píšu "a" jak např. v tuto bajce "Tom a Jerry" ačkoliv často vidím že je napsané " »něco« i »něco«".
Tak to nevím, či je to vůbec rozdíl?

Předem děkují za odpověď a/i zdravím.


----------



## risa2000

Spojka *a* je slučovací, tedy spojuje dvě relativně stejně důležité a stejně nezávislé věci, ať už mezi větami v souvětí, nebo mezi slovy. Spojka *i* může mít také charakter slučovací jako *a*, ale řekl bych, že častěji se používá ve významu stupňovacím. Takže zatímco *Byl tam **Petr a Pavel* znamená, že tam prostě byl jak Petr, tak Pavel, tak *Byl tam Petr i **Pavel* může být chápáno buď stejně, jako v případě s *a*, tak i ve významu stupňovacím *Byl tam Petr a dokonce i Pavel*. Je tak možné slyšet i (sic) *Byl tam Petr a i Pavel*.

Jestli se jedná o jeden nebo druhý význam, se nedá obecně dost dobře říci. Záleží na kontextu a mluvčím, nicméně v dané situaci je to většinou jasné.
Nepřímo se o tom dá dočíst i v odstavci o spojkách tady: http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?id=153&dotaz=spojka i#nadpis8


----------



## Hrdlodus

_Byl tam Petr i Pavel.
_I tento příklad je trochu jiný než _Byl tam Petr a Pavel_.
Jedna možnost je tedy ta, že tam byl dokonce i Pavel, ale ta souřadná možnost má význam, že tam byli, možná překvapivě, oba dva najednou. Chci tím říct, že to nemá přesně stejný význam jako za použití _a_.

risa sice škrtal použití _či_, ale použito bylo správně. Jenom se to příliš nepoužívá a běžnější je alternativa, kterou risa použil místo toho. Ale možná jde pouze o použití v nějakém nářečí a jinak _či_ spisovné to není.


----------



## Brezen

Ahoj.
Děkuji Vám mnohokrát za pomoc  Přinejmenším vím už, že není to stejné.
Dřív viděl jsem Tvou opravu risa, tak za ní taký děkuji, nepamatuju jen, co je špatného v tým _když_ na začatku, tak prosím napiš mi na pm jestli chceš a máš trochu času.  Budu čekat.

Zdravím a přeji hezky den.


----------



## Hrdlodus

(...)
_Píšu, když zajímá mě jedna věc... _znamená, že něco píšeš v případech, kdy Tě zajímá jedna věc. Tedy_když _zde uvozuje případy, kdy píšeš. _Když _je pro situace: Když _podmínka_, tak _následek_.
Ale tady jsi chtěl napsat, důvod, proč píšeš tento dotaz. A vysvětlení uvozují spojky _protože, jelikož, poněvadž. _


----------

